# TR20D WD2-860 valve lash?



## deputyrpa (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi folks - new here.

Just picked up a TR20D in decent shape, and I'm doing some preventative maintenance on the unit.

I cleaned the injectors in an ultrasonic cleaner, and they came out sparkling.

The WD2-860 has 540 hours on it, and is therefore due for a valve check/adjustment. I've not been able to land a service manual for the engine, and would like to know if anyone knows the valve lash specs for the engine. Also what is the compression spec? Thanks.


----------



## deputyrpa (Aug 1, 2011)

OK....found it from the engine service manual: 0.004 intake, 0.006 exhaust. Those are some small numbers. I'm going to have to really clean my feeler gauge......


----------

